# Who need's free speech???



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7SGWH3kirzg&vq=medium**

:******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

incase you do not want it full screen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is very very serious. I hope it goes to the supreme court. Anyone who voted for that should be out of office. I don't care if they are democrat or republican. This is aimed right at our freedom like a 12 gauge between the eyes.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

God,,, and I had been counting my blessing for not living in Putin's Democratic Russia. :shake:


----------

